# New Hydrolycus, can someone ID



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Just got him today. Is it possible that somebody can ID it ?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome fish. I love payara


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Do you know what kind it is ?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

nope. ask cobrafox. He has one.

Is payara just for the armatus or the other ones too? I thought it was for all those big amazon vampire fish sabre tooth tetra things like that


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Im not 100% sure but i think its for all three types.


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

looks like a scomb. or could be armatus or red tail if there's a red spot on the fin topside between dorsal and tail, cant tell from pics.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is a quick vid I made.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

its not an armatus for sure because they dont swim at that angle.
nice payara


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

How big do those things get, cant they be housed together?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

sapir said:


> its not an armatus for sure because they dont swim at that angle.
> nice payara


so its a scomberoide ? (sorry if i misspelled)


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

By the looks of the tail I would say Hydrolycus Scrombrodies.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Can all species of payara be kept together?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

edit...this thread is forever old.


----------

